# control de intensidad con PWM



## Emmarcor (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo por aquí y no tengo mucha experiencia en el tema. El problema que tengo es el siguiente:

Quiero controlar un electro válvula proporcional que funciona a 24 V y el control se realiza mediante intensidad de 0 (cerrada) a 0.5 A (totalmente abierta). Como señal de control puedo disponer de dos diferentes, una PWM o una de 0-5V.

¿Donde puedo encontrar un circuito para hacer el control?

Muchas gracias de antemano!

Un saludo


----------



## ciri (Oct 12, 2007)

Si no entendí mal!.

Lo que querés hacer el dividir el mando de la potencia!.

Se suelen utilizar relés, o un opto acoplador. también podría ser.


----------



## Emmarcor (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola! Creo que no es exactamente esto, yo lo que quiero es un circuito que dandole como entrada una señal PWM o una señal de control entre 0-5V me de como salida una intensidad comprendida entre 0 y 0.5 A y que esta intensidad sea proporcional a la señal de entrada.

Es decir, que si mi señal de entrada es 0 V la intensidad de salida sea 0 A, y si la señan de entrada es 5 V que la salida sean 0.5 A, y para tramos intermedios del voltaje de entrada la intensidad en la salida sería proporcional a este voltaje. Por ejemplo, para 2.5 V tendríamos 0.25 A.

Todo esto manteniendo un voltaje en la salida de 24 V

De todas formas muchas gracias por la información!

Un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola. No se si entendi bien:
Querés un componente que entregue a la salida siempre 24V y la corriente varíe en función de la entrada. Pero la corriente (si la tensión es fija = 24V) va a depender de la resistencia que le pongas de carga por la ley de ohm.

Decime si entendí bien.

Saludos.


----------



## Renato Masias (Oct 12, 2007)

Hola, un Mosfet podría dar la señal de PWM con la potencia suficiente, a la salida de este le pones una bobina y condensador para hacer el PWM un voltaje constante y este voltaje dc iría al motor, en serie pones una resistencia a la electroválvula para sensar la corriente.

De esta manera podrás saber y controlar en el rango de corrientes de 0-0.5A dándole un voltaje continuo,

saludos;;,,


----------



## Emmarcor (Oct 13, 2007)

Hola a todos! Muchas gracias por todas vuestras respuestas! Lo que quiero es lo que dice Francisco, lo único es que en la salida no iría una resistencia sino una bobina que estira de un bástago y esto hace que pase mas o menos caudal por una tubería.
El caso es que lo que se desplaza el vástago en la bobina depende de la intensidad que circule por la bobina, por este motivo quiero controlar esta intensidad con alguna señal de control, tipo 0.5V o PWM.

En resumen, sería como una fuente de intensidad, pero en lugar de regular la intensidad con un potenciametro con una señal de control.

Muchas gracias a todos por las respuestas!

un saludo


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 13, 2007)

Ok, entonce si. Pero la salida no va a ser siempre de 24V.
Dejame hacer unos diagramas y te los paso


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

Dos preguntas:
El ajuste tiene que ser continuo o por pasosl 
Caso afirmativo: 00 a 255 te alcansa

Si la respuesta es si en ambos casos 
Fuente regulada comandada por convertidor DA

Si la respuesta es NO: Ignorar todo lo escrito


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Oct 13, 2007)

Acá pongo dos diagramas.
La fuente de 1V seria la entrada de control que si entendí bien va entre 0 y 5V.
El primer diagrama es más fácil pero perdés mucha tensión en la resistencia de 10 ohms y se va a calentar bastante.
El segundo diagrama es un poco más complicado pero en costos es lo mismo, ya que el precio de un AOp simple y uno doble es casi el mismo. Este no calienta tanto la resistencia.

El zener es de 3V y es para darle un margen al amplificador para que no lleve la salida a un nivel tan cercano al de su alimentación.

Si querés la señal de control podés obtenerla integrando un tren PWM.


----------



## Emmarcor (Oct 14, 2007)

Hola a todos! 

Muchas Gracias por vuestro interés y vuestras respuestas!

Probaré los diagramas y espero que haya suerte.

Muchas gracias otra vez.

Un saludo


----------



## hsen (Oct 17, 2009)

Hola emmarcor.
Por lo que creo entender no necesitas un generador de corriente, si a una bobina le aplicas una tensión variable desde cero a x voltios vas a lograr forzar la corriente que necesitas, todo ello dependiendo de la resistencia de la bobina, por ejemplo, según la ley de ohm, si la bobina tuviere una resistencia de 10 ohms, al aplicarle una tensión de 10v. vas a tener una corriente de 1 amperio, (10/10=1),si le aplicas 5voltios, tendrás un consumo de .5 amp. etc..etc..(por supuesto hay que saber que consumo soporta dicha bobina, para no sobrpasarse)
Si presumimos que tu bobina fué diseñada para trabajar con 24v. y consume, 0.5 de amp., al aplicarle los 24v., quiere decir que tiene una R: 24/.5=48 ohomios.
Si le aplicamos 12v. forzaría una corriente de 0.25 amp. etc.. 
Hay varias maneras de lograr esto, una de ellas es con un transistor en serie con la fuente de de 24 v. eso sería un regulador tipo serie, dicho sistema es poco eficiente en cuanto al consumo pero es facil de implementar.
En tu caso, quires que con una tennsión de referencia 0 a 5v. lograr una corriente desde 0 a .5 amp. Con un amplificador que tenga una ganancia en tension de: 4,8 lo lograrías (24/5=4,8) . 
Por supuesto dicho amplificador, tendria que manejar esos .5 amp. requeridos.
Algo mucho mejor sería como te indicó el colega mas arriba con un PWM, ya que al trabajar en forma pulsada, la perdida de potencia es mínima, pero más dificil de de implementar.
P.D. Disculpa despues de responder me dí cuenta que el tema es de Octubre pero del año 2007


----------

